# 06 for 68?



## Akholde (Dec 12, 2012)

So, i found my dream car, a 68 GTO. Its got a Pontiac 400, with a Turbo 400 Tranny. Im seriously considering trading my 06 for it, Thoughts?

Classic Car Liquidators - 1968 Pontiac GTO - $16,999


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

It's definitely a good looking car. I wouldn't daily drive it but if you have another car, go for it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

I copied the thread from here so the OP can get opinions from both sides.....
http://www.gtoforum.com/f2/06-68-a-40365/#post325337


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Up to you, really. The 06 is depreciating in value, the '68 is appreciating in value. I know what I'd do.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

geeteeohguy said:


> Up to you, really. The 06 is depreciating in value, the '68 is appreciating in value. I know what I'd do.


:agree

LOL 2brl carb!! That would have to change right away.


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Steamwalker said:


> It's definitely a good looking car. I wouldn't daily drive it but if you have another car, go for it.


I totally disagree. I'd drive her daily from mid March until the snow flies up here in Minnesota. Oh, and I'd do the trade in a heartbeat lol.


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

no offense but, i think you could guess what car the older guys would want to own.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Body looks nice. Headliner and door/window seals are showing their age.
15-inch wheels aren't original, nor is the engine. Plus there's the list of things on the site that don't work. I think I'm seeing what could be a pretty sizeable dent on top of the drivers side wheel house in the trunk.
I'd be concerned about the non-original engine and the 2bbl and would want to positively ID what it is first.
Generally, I'd advise a very close and thorough inspection of everything before making a decision. It could be a nice car, and it could be a "beater" that's just wearing a nice-looking paint job.

Bear


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Bear, I have the same concerns and wouldn't make the trade. Of course, if all of those things were 'correct', the price of the 68 would be way higher and nowhere near the ballpark of an 06 in trade.


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

I would only do the trade after a visual inspection of the car and all electricals are working. Another drawback is the manual brakes.
My guess would be the seller would also want cash in addition to your '06.


----------



## fireshriner (Nov 23, 2012)

I would trade in a new york minute, thats a good looking GTO in the link.
it will definitly turn heads and be fun to drive and be worth more in the long run.
sorry to say but i'm just not a fan of the 04,05,06 gto's to me they were a failed attemp by pontiac and look like some kind of mustang.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

etewald said:


> I totally disagree. I'd drive her daily from mid March until the snow flies up here in Minnesota. Oh, and I'd do the trade in a heartbeat lol.


You honestly believe a 68 GTO makes a better daily driver than an 06 GTO?


----------



## Metallifan (Jan 6, 2013)

fireshriner said:


> I would trade in a new york minute, thats a good looking GTO in the link.
> it will definitly turn heads and be fun to drive and be worth more in the long run.
> sorry to say but i'm just not a fan of the 04,05,06 gto's to me they were a failed attemp by pontiac and look like some kind of mustang.


:rofl:


----------



## 700Rocket (Mar 29, 2008)

fireshriner said:


> I would trade in a new york minute, thats a good looking GTO in the link.
> it will definitly turn heads and be fun to drive and be worth more in the long run.
> sorry to say but i'm just not a fan of the 04,05,06 gto's to me they were a failed attemp by pontiac and look like some kind of mustang.


Not even close to looking like a Mustang, the Mustang has a blue oval and the Pontiac has a red arrow. :cheers


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

fireshriner said:


> I would trade in a new york minute, thats a good looking GTO in the link.


Look closer......


----------



## etewald (Dec 27, 2011)

Steamwalker said:


> You honestly believe a 68 GTO makes a better daily driver than an 06 GTO?


When did I say that? I said if that '68 was mine, it would be my daily driver. Sure the '06 would get better mileage. But I'd take the '68 hands down any day of the week.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

rickm said:


> no offense but, i think you could guess what car the older guys would want to own.


I don't know....I'm 62 and though I'd likely prefer an old school GTO over my 2005, it would take a better example. The one that is the subject of this thread isn't one that I'd prefer.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

etewald said:


> When did I say that? I said if that '68 was mine, it would be my daily driver. Sure the '06 would get better mileage. But I'd take the '68 hands down any day of the week.


If my '06 was just my weekend cruiser, I'd gladly trade it for a '68. But trading my '06 DD which is incredibly comfortable, powerful, nimble and modern for a 45-year old car to daily drive would be a hard pill for me to swallow.


----------



## 68OldGoat (Nov 23, 2009)

I use to have a 68 GTO with a 4 speed manual and had a whole lot of fun with it until the engine bit the dust (had it from '70' to '78'). The comparison of the 68 to the 06 is that the 68 had some serious flaws when you pushed it to the limits. The 06 doesn't have the same flaws. As an example, the 68 top end was about 135 (the speedo only goes to 120) which I hit in top gear many times. At that speed, the car was really squirrely and uncontrollable as the front end became really light and couldn't be steered any more. Quite the experience! With my 06, I've had it to 130 in 4th (just wanted to see what red line speed was in 4th and was running out of road for 5th) and it was glued to the road. My point being IMHO the 06 is much more fun to drive, goes faster, handles corners better and the updated technology like disc brakes is much safer than a 68. If your set on the 68 for nostalgia, the car you found looks really good with a very good price. If your looking for the best driver stay with your 06. You will not be able to even come close to your 06 driving experience with the 68 you're looking to buy.


----------



## B-ville Goat (Oct 5, 2008)

Definitely look at this car in person! I am betting when you get up close you are going to see just how horrible that paint job is. In the interior pics you can see how rough the door jambs are.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

68OldGoat makes a few great points. But it's apples and oranges here. The early GTO's can and do make viable daily drivers. All mine were at some point when I owned them. I didn't have anything else to drive. I put 68,000 miles on my '67 GTO ragtop in two years commuting over 100 miles a day in the mid '80's because all my other GTO's were 4 speed cars and tough in gridlock traffic. To this day, the newest _car_ I've ever owned is my '67. I still take it on 700 mile weekend trips. My newest _vehicle_ is a truck, a '94 Toyota. In my profession, I drive and work on all the newest and highest tech cars. New cars are fast, safe, quiet, handle well, stop well, and get great fuel economy. They are also disposable appliances. Their gadgetry makes them so. 50 years down the line, all of that injection molded plastic will gas out and crumble, the airbags will be expired, and the computers and wiring and relays, etc. etc. will degrade into uselessness. If you want a late model to run the tires off of for 10-15 years, pretty hard to beat a late model car. But if you are looking at a long term investment, the early cars are restorable/maintainable due to their relative simplicity and high quality build materials. Nobody will be restoring 50 year old Lincoln Navigators or Lexus's...or '06 GTO's....unless they gut them out and install an "upgraded" everything! Just my opinion here....


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> New cars are fast, safe, quiet, handle well, stop well, and *get great fuel economy.*


I wish the same could be said for new trucks. Modern trucks are weighed down so much with options, high output engines and heavy frames, brakes, and drivetrain components that they aren't getting much better that the trucks from the '70's. I have a 2002 Z71 and it gets around 13 - 14 in town. Since 2007 when gas prices went up, I've driven older trucks to commute to work to save on fuel. For a few years I drove a '69 C-10 with a 307 and 3.08 gears that gets about 17 mpg and for the last 3 years, I've driven an '84 military CUCV M1009 Blazer that has a Banks turbocharged 6.2, TH400, and 3.08 gears that gets over 20 mpg. I can understand the diesel beating the Z71, but its a shame that a '69 model V8 truck is better than a modern truck in terms of fuel ecomony. 

I bought the Z71 new, and every year its value plummets more, while my older cars and trucks continue to climb. I'm done with new vehicles for myself. I'll have to keep my wife in a newer car, but I much prefer driving something older that I can actually work on when it tears up. The funny thing is that older cars and truck, if in good shape, don't tear much at all. I've had to put a fuel pump, a water pump, and power steering on my "new" truck, and it only has 106K miles on it. I can actually rebuild a SBC for the money I've put in those 3 parts for the Z71.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

We have an 06 Chevy 2500 at work with the V8....it gets terrible mileage. And it's raised waaay up off the frame, the new fad for 2 wheel drives, so it's got no aerodynamics at all. A farmer I know got so tired of the smog, taxes, license fees, and repair expense of his 'new' trucks that he bought, restored, and is using a fleet of 1974 Chevy pickups for his enterprise. Each truck is a nut and bolt resto, 350 engine, TH400 trans, Vintage Air, and costs him about 18k.....and they're "new" trucks. New everything. Easy to maintain, cheap to insure/license, etc. And he doesn't have to smog them every other year.


----------



## 67GTO4SPD (Oct 4, 2012)

geeteeohguy said:


> We have an 06 Chevy 2500 at work with the V8....it gets terrible mileage. And it's raised waaay up off the frame, the new fad for 2 wheel drives, so it's got no aerodynamics at all. A farmer I know got so tired of the smog, taxes, license fees, and repair expense of his 'new' trucks that he bought, restored, and is using a fleet of 1974 Chevy pickups for his enterprise. Each truck is a nut and bolt resto, 350 engine, TH400 trans, Vintage Air, and costs him about 18k.....and they're "new" trucks. New everything. Easy to maintain, cheap to insure/license, etc. And he doesn't have to smog them every other year.


The best part is if you keep a running engine and transmission in them, those old trucks just keep on going. A brand new 350 crate engine is $1500 from Jegs/Summit and there's never been a better transmission made than a TH400. I'm sure he'll end up be money ahead using old, outdated, obsolete trucks.


----------

